# Firmware/BIOS aller Komponenten auf den aktuellen Stand bringen



## pinkus (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich bin so ein typ der, auch wenn alles 100% läuft, immer gern mal eine Firmware/Treiber/BIOS etc updatet.

Da ich bald mir bald Windows 7 neu aufspiele möchte ich zuvor nochmal überall die Firmware aktualisieren.

Mainboard hab ich schon doch wo kann man noch die Firmware/BIOS Updaten ?

Also Grafikkarte etc geht ja auch alles doch wo such ich da am besten wenn auf der Herstellerseite nichts zu finden ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Oktober 2009)

Warum willst du denn dein Graka-BIOS updaten???
Das Graka-BIOS ändert sich afaik nur mit der Revision der Karte.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2009)

BIOS Updates sollten nur durchgeführt werden wenn nötig.

Dont touch a running system


----------



## pinkus (25. Oktober 2009)

wei0 ich, ich tus trotzdem und es läuft alles super immer 

Updaten möchte ich einfach, um das neuste zu haben da eventuell immer paar bugs etx gefixt werden.

Es gibt ja auch Festplattenfirmware, DVD laufwerk etc, graka bios usw.

Wo schaut man da am besten also welche seiten gibt es da so ?


----------



## james07 (25. Oktober 2009)

beim Hersteller wenn du es unbediengt willst, gehackte oder gemoddete Biosdateien sind nix für Laien und sollten mit vorsicht genossen werden.


----------

